

How does it feel like to be rich? - fosk
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/2s9u0s/what_do_insanely_wealthy_people_buy_that_ordinary/cnnmca8

======
angersock
Probably the best bit (I feel) from the top post:

 _The wealthiest person I have spent time with makes about $400mm /year. i
couldn't get my mind around that until I did this: OK--let's compare it with
someone who makes $40,000/year. It is 10,000x more. Now let's look at prices
the way he might. A new Lambo--$235,000 becaome $23.50. First class ticket
internationally? $10,000 becomes $1. A full time executive level helper?
$8,000/month becomes $0.80/month. A $10mm piece of art you love? $1000.
Expensive, so you have to plan a bit. A suite at the best hotel in NYC
$10,000/night is $1/night. A $50million home in the Hamptons? $5,000._

~~~
veb
Yeah that was the part that _really_ put his entire explanation into
perspective for me! It's... unnerving for some reason.

